# Family Vacation gigging trip for the Little ones



## fshndad (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello, I will be visiting SeaWorld new week and will probably be staying near Ameila Island or St Augustine.Or if anyone has recommendations on any nice places to stay.

I've gigging in NC many times, but would like to take my 2 boys 6 and 9 for some gigging on the beach. I don't mind driving an hour or so. 

Any ideas where I can take the boys to stick some flatfish?

Thanks and Happy Holidays.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Where is Amelia Island, short of me looking it up?

Not familiar


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

It's doubtful you'll get any viable info about Amelia Island here. Just too far from Pcola so not many folks here have fished that area, I'd guess. That being said, hopefully somebody comes along with some helpful insight. Either way I hope you guys get some!


----------



## fshndad (Dec 23, 2014)

it's near the GA/FL border. We may also stay at ST. Augustine. We are just looking for a nice place on or close to water and within a couple hours of SeaWorld.



BananaTom said:


> Where is Amelia Island, short of me looking it up?
> 
> Not familiar


----------



## SwivelTitz (Jul 17, 2013)

*St augustine*

I just moved back from over that way. Hannah park near the Mayport jetties is a decent spot, especially to take kids. Thats close if u stay on Amelia. I would highly recomend going down south of st augustine to Devils Elbow. Its a nice resort on the water with boat rental, full tackle shop etc. Awsome location between Orlando and Jacksonville. Lots of fish... ask the guys at the shop, they'll put you on 'em


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

And the PFF comes through!



SwivelTitz said:


> I just moved back from over that way. Hannah park near the Mayport jetties is a decent spot, especially to take kids. Thats close if u stay on Amelia. I would highly recomend going down south of st augustine to Devils Elbow. Its a nice resort on the water with boat rental, full tackle shop etc. Awsome location between Orlando and Jacksonville. Lots of fish... ask the guys at the shop, they'll put you on 'em


----------

